# riding a bike



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

How safe is it to use a bike in the Paphos area? Or is it safer to use a little scooter to tuff around when you don't fancy to take the car.
Are there bike and/or scootershops in Paphos or Limassol?
Do you have to use a helmet on the bike and/or on the scooter?
Are you allowed to drive on a scooter with your carlicense in Cyprus? Maybe a silly question, but you never know exactly until you ask 
Thanks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Yvonne,

I don't know about licenses but I do know you have to wear a helmet if you are riding a scooter.
However I would advise you to think very very carefully before you decide on either a bike or scooter. The way the Cypriots drive you would be taking your life on your hands to venture among the traffic in anything other than a car. 

Veronica


----------



## dave&carrie (Oct 20, 2010)

Do you mean bike as in motor bike or pedal cycle.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I agree with Veronica. It is dangerous enough in a car with a very high fatality rate for such a small country. If you do get a bike or scooter I would be very, very cautious and always wear a helmet on the scooter and bike if you choose that.


----------



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind advice.
I mean bike like a bicycle.
Now I can remember that Veronica told me in the car when we were driving around somewhere near Agios Neophytos Monastry that indeed it is very dangerous to ride a bike or scooter. And what about motor riding? I think that is a little bit safer, not much, isn't?
Do you all transfer yourself by car? Or are there any other possibilities?




Cleo Shahateet said:


> I agree with Veronica. It is dangerous enough in a car with a very high fatality rate for such a small country. If you do get a bike or scooter I would be very, very cautious and always wear a helmet on the scooter and bike if you choose that.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

ymg said:


> Thank you all for your kind advice.
> I mean bike like a bicycle.
> Now I can remember that Veronica told me in the car when we were driving around somewhere near Agios Neophytos Monastry that indeed it is very dangerous to ride a bike or scooter. And what about motor riding? I think that is a little bit safer, not much, isn't?
> Do you all transfer yourself by car? Or are there any other possibilities?


Yes, we have a Pajero. We feel a bit safer in a bigger, higher car although most roads seem made only for small cars!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Yes, we have a Pajero. We feel a bit safer in a bigger, higher car although most roads seem made only for small cars!


Cleo at the moment a small car is totally useless with the roads in such terrible condition with the sewage works going on.
We have exchanged our Ford for another 4x4 because the roads were destroying the suspension on the Ford. 
Mind you it was a good excuse to get the little Jimny which really we wanted to use for when we go Geocaching


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Cleo at the moment a small car is totally useless with the roads in such terrible condition with the sewage works going on.
> We have exchanged our Ford for another 4x4 because the roads were destroying the suspension on the Ford.
> Mind you it was a good excuse to get the little Jimny which really we wanted to use for when we go Geocaching


Some roads just seem to barely fit bigger cars though especially when 2 are coming at each other. Can't win, can we?? If we ever don't have all our little companions this geocaching sounds fun!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Some roads just seem to barely fit bigger cars though especially when 2 are coming at each other. Can't win, can we?? If we ever don't have all our little companions this geocaching sounds fun!


Its great fun Cleo, I have already put 8 caches out and have some ready to put out this weekend. I'm not sure how many I have found but I have discovered some tracklables whose travels I am now following I
I blame Totorama, he and Mrs Totorama got us hooked.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I've just had a look Cleo, there are zillions of caches hidden in the area of the USA where you are.


----------



## totorama (Jun 12, 2010)

Well I was thinking about bringing my motorcycle with me from the USA, but now I'm not so sure.. It's an Italian Piagio MP3. It has two wheels on the front and one at the back, but still leans like a normal bike. If I could find out how to post a picture, I would, (the insert picture option asks for a http link ??) Anyway you can google it. 

Regarding the geoaches, I already have 520 plus finds including some in Cyprus. However, Veronica has placed more than me. :ranger: But that's going to change when we get over there.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

totorama said:


> Well I was thinking about bringing my motorcycle with me from the USA, but now I'm not so sure.. It's an Italian Piagio MP3. It has two wheels on the front and one at the back, but still leans like a normal bike. If I could find out how to post a picture, I would, (the insert picture option asks for a http link ??) Anyway you can google it.
> 
> Regarding the geoaches, I already have 520 plus finds including some in Cyprus. However, Veronica has placed more than me. :ranger: But that's going to change when we get over there.


We placed two more today Terry

Found another one as well and had our first meeting of fellow cachers while out.


----------



## totorama (Jun 12, 2010)

Veronica said:


> We placed two more today Terry
> 
> Found another one as well and had our first meeting of fellow cachers while out.


It wasn't HackiB was it.. ?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

totorama said:


> It wasn't HackiB was it.. ?


Yes the new puzzle one. I had fun doing the jigsaw last night to get the clues.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Yes the new puzzle one. I had fun doing the jigsaw last night to get the clues.


Oh you mean the ones we met? 
No it was the Platanos2


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Sorry Yvonne we seem to have hijacked your thread but as I intend to get you geocaching when you eventually get here you might as get to know more about it:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

It is no problem that you hijacked the thread. It is still somewhat informative. 
We have decided that we will try the geocoaching aswel 






Veronica said:


> Sorry Yvonne we seem to have hijacked your thread but as I intend to get you geocaching when you eventually get here you might as get to know more about it:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

ymg said:


> It is no problem that you hijacked the thread. It is still somewhat informative.
> We have decided that we will try the geocoaching aswel


Thats great, the more people doing it the better More caches for us to find.
There are a lot of caches in Holland Yvonne and I have noticed a lot of dutch tourists look for caches here.


----------



## totorama (Jun 12, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Thats great, the more people doing it the better More caches for us to find.
> There are a lot of caches in Holland Yvonne and I have noticed a lot of dutch tourists look for caches here.


Looks like I really started something with this geocaching lark...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Yep its all your fault Terry:boxing:


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

We zip around Limassol on mountain bikes, but only during the day. There are bicycle paths and you are allowed to ride on some of the footpaths. If you are coming from The Netherlands, then you will have the experience, but take care. We bought our mountain bikes in Limassol, so there are specialist shops around.


----------

